# IVF Treatment Norway - Free to One Couple?



## Squiggly (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi IVFers

Had an email from Fertility Road Magazine linking me to something from a Norweigan clinic. They are looking for couples to offer treatment to - presumably so they can use the story to advertise the clinic? Looks like they had a couple last year and they actually got pregnant. It seems they pay for your flights over and expenses, so if nothing else, the successful couple would get a trip to Norway.

It's no good to me at the mo (see status), but might be helpful to someone else.

I know nothing about this and can't say if it legit, but perhaps worth looking into?

https://www.fertilityroad.com/fertility-journey/klinikk-hausken-free-ivf-treatment-13376/ There is some more info and a form you can submit at the bottom with your details.

GL.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

They run it every year and then publish the details of the couple who win in the magazine under their Fertility Journeys section.


----------

